# Using Macbook on a Plane.



## henny212 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi.
I am a regular flyer and am curious to whether or not it is bad to use a laptop on an aeroplane. On the apple macbook website it states that the maximum operating height is 10,000 ft or so. what is the consequences for using it above this height (when the plane is at its cruising height)
This is a silly question, but macbooks are expensive and i would hate for anything to go wrong with it.


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know exactly, to be honest, but I would believe it has to do with the pressure on mechanical parts. I would be wary of doing so (and please anyone correct me if I'm wrong). It is not impossible to work on a laptop on a plane, however: your hard disk drive stores all your files and information. It's basically a metal plate with a tiny head few microns above it reading the data. If the pressure changes above certain height, it might cause the head to move erratically or closer to the surface of the plate, thus physically damaing the data, which you would be unlikely to recover.


----------



## henny212 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. 
so it is ok to take a laptop onto the plane, but not a good idea to use it?


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

I would believe so, yes. Let's see if anyone else weighs in, though. As for just carrying it into the aircraft - no problem with it.


----------



## henny212 (Aug 22, 2009)

ok excellent. i havent had to use my laptop on the plane, but just incase i needed to do business or something, i thought i better make sure.

thanks for all your help


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Keep in mind an airplane is pressurized and the altitude it flies at will not effect a laptop or other electronic device. So you are safe to use your Macbook.


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

^^^ I would think so too, however, why would Apple warn that max. altitude is 10,000 feet?

Oh, unless they meant... Okay, now I get it.................. Yeah, forget I said anything _/hides_


----------



## henny212 (Aug 22, 2009)

so it is safe to use it while in the air?
flying in 4 hours


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

Seems so, yes. I believe airlines ask you not to use it during takeoff/landing.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Henny, I agree with what Yankee Rose said. It's been a long time, but as I recall, we weren't required to use oxygen masks until altitude exceeded 10,000'. I think the cruising altitude of commercial jets is about 30,000' to 35,000'. I assume that commercial aircraft would pressurize the cabin to simulate an altitude of less than 10,000', as they wouldn't want passengers suffering from anoxia. That's probably why Apple says 10,000' is the maximum altitude.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

I've used many MANY laptops on planes, including 4 different Mac laptops. None of them have ever had any problems during the flight, or as a result of the flight. So have millions of other air travellers, I'm sure. If it was an issue, we'd hear about it constantly, rest assured.

The warning issued by Apple regarding altitude is no doubt talking about being in an unpressurized environment.


----------

